# New Momma...POTTY TRAINING...Help Please!



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

So as some of you know, Khloee is coming home Wednsday :chili:
For months now, I have been reading, reading, and reading about potty training. I'm so overwhelmed with all the information :blink: 

I really want to crate train Khloee so that she will learn to go outside to go potty. Plus, this will keep her and my home safe during her teething phase. But some people are telling me to use an x-pen and pee pads instead. This makes me nervous as I don't want Khloee to think "Ah, I see...when Mommy is not home, I can go inside...Piddle Par-tayyyy!"

I do work, (currently on a month vacation), but have already arranged for my friend to come in 2x a day to let Khloee out and play and give her lots of love when I go back to work; she will be just shy of 14 weeks at that time. Eventually, that will decrease to 1x a day until she is about 9 months or more.

So what do you guys think? Am I doing the right thing or totally botching it? I've only owned akitas before, and they are notorious for housebreaking early. But with a toy breed I am guessing it will take quite a bit longer...I just want to do whats best for my little girl :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think, you need to do what is going to work for you. I crate trained, I think crate training is excellent. If you work, you are going to have to resign yourself to the fact that you will come home to have to clean up poop and pee and sometimes a dirty puppy for a while. For a long time my entire lunch hour consisted of poop duty.

As far as pee pad training goes, I wish my boys were-it is a pain to get them to potty in the winter months and in bad weather. I think either way is fine you just have to decide what is going to work best for you.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed. Though one note, I don't think you can crate train a puppy if you can have someone come in only twice a day. Puppies pee and poop when they want to. They also don't like sitting in their waste. Seems like pen with pad might be a better solution for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I potty trained Pipper to go outdoors right from the beginning, never used pee pads at all, and I got him in the winter. He was unbelievably easy to housebreak but I had the advantage that I'm home with him all day. I was worried at first because I had heard toy breeds were harder to housebreak but now I think it just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback so far. I'm hoping that in the month I have off I can instill good habits by taking her outside often and praising her, the whole shabang. Eiksaa, I work from 7 to 3. So my friend would come in at 10 and 1 and then I would be home at 330. She would be a little over 3 months by that time so I was going by the holding it for 1 hour they are a year old. Do you think I'm pushing it by he 3 hours intervals? Thank you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, 3 hours should be fine. But you'll definitely have a better idea by the end of the month you spend with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Daisy was easy to train on pee pads I wish I just stuck at it and got her going outside!! In order to make sure she went potty in the right place I gave her small bit of a treat this worked wonders!!! Might be idea.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol your right Eiksaa, Khloee and I have a ton to learn about each other...ah! I hope she loves me as much as I already love her!

WeeGrace, that's a great idea! I actually bought these training bits that are 1/2 calorie each that I hope she likes (shhhh don't tell Khloee but the vet said she was a little extra um...fluffy at her last check up hee hee)


----------

